# Handykamera vor dem Zerkratzen schützen



## rumkugel (30. Dezember 2008)

*Handykamera vor dem Zerkratzen schützen*

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Weg die Kamera von meinem Handy vor dem Zerkratzen zu schützen. Dabei bin ich an einer Möglichkeit interessiert bei der 

1. ich ohne Entfernen des Schutzes fotografieren kann
2. der Preis möglichst gering ist ( am besten zum selber bauen)
3. kein vollständiger Schutz für die anderen Teile vom Handy vorhanden ist

Wenn ihr Erfahrung damit habt dann bitte hier posten!


----------



## amdintel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Handykamera vor dem Zerkratzen schützen*

eine gute Handy Tasche kaufen ,
 am besten so eine mit Gürtel Clip, anders geht es  nicht.


----------



## rumkugel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Handykamera vor dem Zerkratzen schützen*

Also eine Handytasche mit Gürtelclip kommt für mich nicht in Frage, weil meine Hosen mir nie zu groß sind ( also kein Gürtel ) und weil mein Handy ein Slider ist was die Sache mit Taschen etwas kompliziert.

Ich dachte da eher so an Tipps wie: mit  Klarsichtfolie überspannen 
oder so ähnlich


----------



## amdintel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Handykamera vor dem Zerkratzen schützen*

anders  geht das nicht als mit einer Handy Tasche, 
es gibt da verschieden Ausführungen von , 
auch so eine Art kleine Handy Beutel  (andere Hose kaufen ) 
 ne Handy Display Folie  drüber machen  , 
nur bekommt man diese dann wieder schwer von der Linse sauber entfernt , 
kanste knicken mit Folie , das verschlechtert  u.a. das Bild  und einen Linsen Schutz, gibt es nicht zum nachrüsten, 
oder anderes Handy kaufen, wo beim zu klappen z.b die Linse verschwindet und so mit,
schön geschützt ist ,  das war für  mich u.a die Kaufentscheidung meines Handys.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Handykamera vor dem Zerkratzen schützen*

was für ein handy hast du denn? die meisten haben doch entweder ne schutzkappe oder ein glas davor, das wirklich nur bei ganz extremem vorfällen zerkratzen kann.


----------



## rumkugel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Handykamera vor dem Zerkratzen schützen*

N81. Ist auch ein Glas vor der eigentlichen Linse, aber wenn das zerkratzt ist weiß ich nicht wie man das wechseln kann und ob das überhaupt möglich ist.


----------

